# SILVIA E 2016 - Disable auto shut off



## Icebarista

Hi guys,

For the perfect cup of espresso, the Silvia needs to warm up at least for 30-40 minutes. The European 2016 model E, shuts off the machine if idle for 30 minutes, according to European regulation.

*Has anyone managed to disable this feature?* ... any sharing of research findings related to this topic would also be appreciated.









Some say the power button is different on this model, compared to the older ones. I however doubt that just changing the button solves the problem.

I hope to hear from you soon.

Best regards, Georg


----------



## Icebarista

So I got my new 2016 V5 E (European version) Silvia last week. I installed the Auber PID with excellent results. I was hoping the PID would trick the machine into not shutting off, as the brew switch is constantly on with the Auber PID mod, but unfortunately it still does so after 30 minutes.









It would be best if it would be possible to shut the "shut-off feature" completely off, as it is recommended for best results to let the machine warm up for 40 minutes before pulling the shot, however if it would be possible to increase the shut time to 60 or even 120 minutes that would be acceptable.

There is a special electronic timer device in the machine that controls the shutoff. The device is labeled Universal Energy Saving and is manufactured by Gicar. (see picture below)

Does anyone (preferably with an electrician background) that could recommend how to bypass the shutoff, based on the image and it's electric schematics?









The other thing that bothers me a bit, is that with the new model I cannot switch the power switch constantly on and have the machine plugged into a timer that would automatically switch the electricity on based on how I set that timer. Any suggestions regarding this would also be highly appreciated.

Best regards, Georg


----------



## GrahamS

looks like you just need to join the red and blue in the bottom of the pic. (at your own risk of course, etc)


----------



## KVL

Hey, did you get any further with this. I also think it is a bit annoying that it turns off after 20-30 minutes.


----------



## nicholasj

I have a new Silvia too and it's a pain not being able to use a timer. I could be lying in bed knowing that the Silvia is heating up for me. Instead I have to get out of bed and go to the kitchen to turn it on and then go and have a shower. By the time I'm down again it's turned itself off, but it is quite warm. I still have to turn it back on again!!!


----------



## grumpydaddy

The picture in post 2 shows a single pole switch in the circuit between terminals 9 and 10 that appears to be what switches the machine to standby by disconnecting probably the heating function so yes post 3 seems to your answer


----------



## Icebarista

I have not yet worked up the courage to test the rewiring, as proposed in reply #3. If anyone does, please let us know!


----------



## KVL

Do you have an idea how to do it. I got 10 thumbs... Should I just unplug wires from 9 and 10 and connect these? Any negative impact on this?


----------



## Icebarista

Yes thats, what they say. Unplug 9 and 10 from the junction box and connect them together. Only "negative" impact is that the power on led might not behave in the same way as before.


----------



## DavecUK

The best way to stop this, would be to stop buying the machine....then the manufacturer will respond.....eventually. This is a ridiculous state of affairs, unbelievable.


----------



## Icebarista

Well this is not the fault of the manufacturer. This is EU regulation. Brexit might solve this!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Icebarista said:


> Well this is not the fault of the manufacturer. This is EU regulation. Brexit might solve this!


It's up to the manufacturer to find a way of then making the machine fit for purpose with the new regulations . Get the machine up to heat in a decent time . Instead of well , doing nothing.

All the " built from commercial parts etc " that Rancillo use to market this machine , is just rubbish when it can hit a stable temp and takes longer to heat up than it will stay on ....

Sorry i know you have one of these , I try really hard when anyone asks for advice on new Silvia's to persuade them they are not great value for money , but there is enough noise out there on sites for people to still keep spending money on them.


----------



## jneble

Hi Icebarista,

I have the same machine as you and have the exact same issues. I am also looking for a way to disable the auto-off feature, and put the machine on a smarttimer.

I have asked a similar question in a danish coffee forum (I am danish), and will post it here if I find a solution.

However, it seems like nobody has tried it yet so I am not too hopeful.

If you decide to test it out, please share your results 

Jneble


----------



## grumpydaddy

If any owner has a multimeter select volts and get readings between 1 and 10 and between 1 and 9 during the heating phase then do the same in the standby phase.

For the link between 9 and 10 connections to work then all should read 240v except one of the tests (pin 9 or pin 10) in standby mode


----------



## Tom p

The gaggia classic 2015 has this stupid feature too. However holding the power button in seems to bypass the auto off timer. My power button is wedged in with a small piece off cardboard









might work perhaps?


----------



## jneble

Hi Tom P,

Actually that might work as a low-tech solution. I just tried holding the power button in the on position by hand and turning the power off at the supply. I then kept holding the button and turned the power supply back on. The machine turned on! So this means I can put it on a timer with a piece of duck tape.

I'll experiment with this this weekend when I can keep an eye on it









if this also keeps the machine from auto shutting of, I might just disable the power button or replace it with one from a previous Silvia model that stays in the on position.

Thanks for your input


----------



## Simon_S

I have this working perfectly with a tp-link HS100.

Make a link between terminals 5 & 6 (the small black & red wires).

It has the same effect as holding the switch in.

I had bigger plans for this mod which would leave the power switch operational, but due to the negative switching arrangement of the auto shut down device, it would require some form of contactor as the HS100 is only a single pole switch.


----------



## jneble

So I did a little experiment last night and this morning and I have achieved the results i wanted - at least functionally.

I used a piece og cardboard and some electrical tape to hold the power-button in a constant ON position. This allows me to turn the machine on from my timer at the outlet.

So far so good. However the auto turn-off feature still kicks in at 30 mins, and when the machine is shut off by this it will not turn on again until the power-switch has been switched back to the off position and to on again. This is not the case when i turn it off from the timer.

So I set my timer to turn on the machine for 25 mins, turn it off for 1 min, and turn it back on again. After approx. 45 mins the machine is thoroughly warm, and I had a nice cup of espresso 5 mins after getting out of bed - WIN 

However, I would like to get rid of the cardboard and electrical tape-look that my machine now welcomes me with. So I opened up the machine and figured I would switch out the power button with the brew-button (which doesn't flip back), but this was not possible as it also has a light on it and thus has 4 wires running to it instead of 2.

So now I am considering buying a power button for an elder Silvia (which I believe does not spring back to off?), and replacing it with this.

- So has anyone tried replacing buttons on Silvia? It seems to be wedged in there good and I dont know if I should just yank it out? I dont want to break anything.

- And can someone verify for me that the elder Silvia power button does not spring back automatically?

Any other thoughts in relation to my ideas?

Thanks,

Jneble


----------



## Simon_S

jneble said:


> So I did a little experiment last night and this morning and I have achieved the results i wanted - at least functionally.
> 
> I used a piece og cardboard and some electrical tape to hold the power-button in a constant ON position. This allows me to turn the machine on from my timer at the outlet.
> 
> So far so good. However the auto turn-off feature still kicks in at 30 mins, and when the machine is shut off by this it will not turn on again until the power-switch has been switched back to the off position and to on again. This is not the case when i turn it off from the timer.
> 
> So I set my timer to turn on the machine for 25 mins, turn it off for 1 min, and turn it back on again. After approx. 45 mins the machine is thoroughly warm, and I had a nice cup of espresso 5 mins after getting out of bed - WIN
> 
> However, I would like to get rid of the cardboard and electrical tape-look that my machine now welcomes me with. So I opened up the machine and figured I would switch out the power button with the brew-button (which doesn't flip back), but this was not possible as it also has a light on it and thus has 4 wires running to it instead of 2.
> 
> So now I am considering buying a power button for an elder Silvia (which I believe does not spring back to off?), and replacing it with this.
> 
> - So has anyone tried replacing buttons on Silvia? It seems to be wedged in there good and I dont know if I should just yank it out? I dont want to break anything.
> 
> - And can someone verify for me that the elder Silvia power button does not spring back automatically?
> 
> Any other thoughts in relation to my ideas?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jneble


Use the method I mentioned above....

Remove the red and black wires from the power switch and connect them together, use a short piece of cable with a male spade crimp on each end, this renders the switch useless but achieves the same result as holding the switch in.

As you say, Silvia will still auto shut down after 30mins of inactivity and as you've figured out, you can work around this by using the timer/WiFi switch......


----------



## jneble

This would probably be the easiest way. I'm just worried that this could create a problem if the machine turns off automatically. When it does so, I have to put the power button back to off, and then on again before the machine will turn on. This would not be possible with your solution, right?

Or is this not a problem? If your machine a Silvia E?

I just want to make sure before doing anything.


----------



## Simon_S

jneble said:


> This would probably be the easiest way. I'm just worried that this could create a problem if the machine turns off automatically. When it does so, I have to put the power button back to off, and then on again before the machine will turn on. This would not be possible with your solution, right?
> 
> Or is this not a problem? If your machine a Silvia E?
> 
> I just want to make sure before doing anything.


Yes I have the latest Rancilio Silvia V4E. Connected to the mains supply through a tp-link HS100 WiFi/timer plug.

Following auto shut down, the power supply in to Silvia from the wall outlet must be disconnected, as soon as it's reconnected Silvia starts up again....


----------



## jneble

Simon_S said:


> Following auto shut down, the power supply in to Silvia from the wall outlet must be disconnected, as soon as it's reconnected Silvia starts up again....


Yes,I just retestet it and It does work. you just have to wait 5 seconds after the auto-turn off before you can turn it on again.

Thank you


----------



## KVL

I had the machine opened the other day.

I tried to connect the two cables in the power switch of course turned on the machine as expected.

Thou keeping them connected didnt keep the machine on - I believe this would have been the same as connecting pin 9 and 10 on the relay, which was not the case. 30 min timer was still triggered.

The two things (connecting switch and connect 9 and 10) is not then the same..

Looks like I slowly should look for an alternative to the Silvia...


----------



## Simon_S

KVL said:


> I had the machine opened the other day.
> 
> I tried to connect the two cables in the power switch of course turned on the machine as expected.
> 
> Thou keeping them connected didnt keep the machine on - I believe this would have been the same as connecting pin 9 and 10 on the relay, which was not the case. 30 min timer was still triggered.
> 
> The two things (connecting switch and connect 9 and 10) is not then the same..
> 
> Looks like I slowly should look for an alternative to the Silvia...


You are quite right, the shut down still occurs after ~30mins but if you turn off the main supply for 2-3seconds then back on you have another ~30min cycle.....

I have this work-around set up with a WiFi timer switch set to turn Silvia off after 29mins then back on 1min later.....

I get up at 05.30am & leave the house at 06.00am then home around 6.00pm Mon-Fri so I have the following programmed:

Silvia on 05.00

Silvia off 05.29

Silvia on 05.30

Silvia off 06.00

Silvia on 17.30

Silvia off 17.59

Silvia on 18.00

Silvia off 19.00

I leave the last setting of an hour in the eve so she doesn't shut down mid brew if I'm delayed....


----------



## grumpydaddy

I have been trying to get more info with a view to a work around so thanks to Jordan at BB for this

silvia diagrams.pdf


----------



## grumpydaddy

Are there any adventurous Silvia E owners out there that have a multimeter and would like to work with me on bypassing this issue?


----------



## Simon_S

grumpydaddy said:


> Are there any adventurous Silvia E owners out there that have a multimeter and would like to work with me on bypassing this issue?


I'm in @grumpydaddy and happy to swap notes etc, although I don't know when I'm going to be able to open up Silvia again, quite a few projects on at the moment and of course that minor irritation of work that seems to take up too much of my time at the moment!

S.


----------



## espressotechno

Can someone give me the Gicar code number of the control box on an old model Silvia ?

It may be possible to retrofit the old box quite cheaply....


----------



## Simon_S

espressotechno said:


> Can someone give me the Gicar code number of the control box on an old model Silvia ?
> 
> It may be possible to retrofit the old box quite cheaply....


I don't think older models have one.....


----------



## KVL

grumpydaddy said:


> Are there any adventurous Silvia E owners out there that have a multimeter and would like to work with me on bypassing this issue?


I can help you. I will have my machine opened during this week for better noise isolation.

I have sent you a PM.


----------



## KVL

@grumpydaddy, Odd.. I cant sent you any PM due to I have not credits enough on the forum. Please contact me and we can take it from there.


----------



## grumpydaddy

I wonder what you guys think....

Would the Non E version main switch fit in the place of the E version momentary switch/indicator assy ???

KVL has kindly proven what is needed to make this work bypassing the timer but it would be much better if the two switches could be swapped


----------



## KVL

A default switch - EU norm - will fit. I have it installed now. Pictures and description will follow soon.


----------



## DavecUK

Icebarista said:


> Well this is not the fault of the manufacturer. This is EU regulation. Brexit might solve this!


Yes, it is. EU regulation states that function should be available, but not that it must be implemented in such a way that the end user cannot override it.

The new rule simply means that coffee machines on the market after January 2015 must have an energy efficient option by having an eco mode that puts the hotplate or element into standby after a certain period (see below): thereby saving on people's electricity bills. The eco mode will be the default mode of the coffee machine but manufacturers are free to create a non time-limited option alongside the eco mode - thereby leaving choice open to the consumer.

Like I say, stop buying it and Rancilio will have to respond by making a non eco option for the user to choose from, rather than being bloody lazy. I would never recommend letting the manufacturers shaft you by a lazy interpretation of the EU madness.


----------



## hotmetal

Good point. I was also labouring under the misapprehension that the EU had forced it on us totally. Interesting to hear that it need not be used, just provided. The same thing happened with bike headlights. EU said they have to come on automatically when engine is running, manufacturers took away headlamp off switch altogether. Just what you don't need with a big engine and a small battery in the depths of winter!


----------



## grumpydaddy

I think I found a switch that would look ok

red

http://uk.farnell.com/arcolectric/c1553ptnab/rocker-switch-dpst-illum-red/dp/150557

green

http://uk.farnell.com/arcolectric/c1553ptnao/rocker-switch-dpst-illum-green/dp/150558


----------



## rasso01

I have had the same problem. Just connect pin 10 to 9 the Silvia is on when the power chord id plugged. Now i am running my new Silvia like my old one. With power on/off and a PID


----------



## KVL

rasso01 said:


> I have had the same problem. Just connect pin 10 to 9 the Silvia is on when the power chord id plugged. Now i am running my new Silvia like my old one. With power on/off and a PID


Rasso, do you have any documentation or comments to the PID you installed on the Silvia E?


----------



## KVL

Hey,

Grumpydaddy and I have been looking at the machine, it surely and very easily possible to bypass the relay.

It is possible just to connect pin 9 and 10 as mentioned, but it war from optimal - my opinion. The machine will be on, but the power on light will still turn off after 30 minutes, whereby you cant see if the machine is on or not. Somehow bad, if you dont have it plugged into an internal timer, which eg. shuts off after a few hours. You would have to press the button once again to have the green light go on.

To have the green light stay on, you will also have to bypass the relay in that matter. The bulb is getting 5 volt from the relay. When by passing it - my way - i will get 19 volt which will result in an annoying bright light from the bulb. I have come around this to add an additional 100 ohm resistance (default has 150 ohm), whill will drop the brightness. The resistance was 20 cent in the local electronic store.

The default on/off clicker button has also been replaced to a true on/off button (min 5 A) which actually cuts the power. The default button just sends a signal to the relay to turn it on or off. The new button I bought had 4 pins to allow termination off both phase and neutral. I used both, but should not be needed at all. If you can just get a two pinned button it's enough but install it on the phase. I have added it to the main power cable going from the plug. the switch was 4 eur in the local store.

You also need a few cables and cable shoes / connectors. If you add the resistance you will also need a soldering flask.

All in all material for under 5 eur. Max one hours of work.

To the danish reader: Brincks Elektronik has the parts









Today my noise isolation pads will arrive. Time for a silent pump









The result is:

Machine runs without timer.

Pump and reheating is running.

Both bulbs are running.

Possible to manually turn on/off machine.

Possible to use external timer (I will get my TP HS100 today







)

Wiring:

Default relay setup

1 : Fat Blue

2 : Fat Black

3 : Fat White

4 : Empty

5 : Small Black

6 : Small Red

7 : Small white

8 : Empty

9 : Fat Blue (connected to 1)

10 : Fat Red

Disconnect:

1

6

7

9

10

Join:

9+10

1+7

New switch between brown from 220 and 2.

Leave 6 disconnected .

Ensure all joins are well sealed.

Let me know if you have questions.

Regards Kjeld

Pictures:

All taken pictures can be sent on request.


----------



## KVL

And the two remaining pictures.


----------



## rasso01

I have also disables the folish timer function. Take wire number 10 off and connect to 9 on the black box showed earlier in his thread. You can use a twin connector. The Silvia will go on when Connected to the outlet. Thats no problem for me because I am using a programmable timer. I switches on 1 hour before in the morning and afternoon. So its ready to use after 1 hour of warming up. I have monitored the cost. Its about 1 kwh pr. day. BTW I have a PID installed.


----------



## KVL

What PID have you installed?


----------



## rasso01

KVL I have the MLG PID kit - but unfortunaltely the are not in service for the time being.









I Have it for 8 years with no problems at all. It stays precisely on the temperture +- 0.1 degree.

By the way I have bought a number 2 Silvia for my summerhouse. And I must have a PID on that one a well. (You cant go down on equipment







)

So I have found the http://www.rojtberg.net/1109/mecoffee-pid-controller-for-the-rancilio-silvia/

MeCoffee PID I looks good. No external parts. PC/android conrtolled. pre infusion etc. price appr. 130 euros. I think I go in that direction with my second wife...


----------



## KVL

@Rasso, I just ordered the meCoffee, also think it looks interresting. I believe I will have it by end of next week. Will let you know. e.g. we can take it per PM.


----------



## merve999

KVL said:


> The default on/off clicker button has also been replaced to a true on/off button (min 5 A) which actually cuts the power.


Where did the min 5A come from?

What AWG wire did you use? I have some with a 6A rating. Will this be OK?

Thanks!


----------



## KVL

I read anywhere, that the machine pulls 1100 watt, and I am on 220 v net. I would say 1100/220 = 5, which makes A. I think US version has different boiler with different watt, as well different volts.

I believe this is right, but I am not 100pct sure









I would use the wire you have. I used some, with sabes or thicker diameter.


----------



## merve999

Awesome! Thanks!

Just finished the installation of the mecoffee PID and disabling the auto shutoff following your guide. Works like a charm! Thanks a lot for the effort!


----------



## bandolero57

Icebarista said:


> So I got my new 2016 V5 E (European version) Silvia last week. I installed the Auber PID with excellent results. I was hoping the PID would trick the machine into not shutting off, as the brew switch is constantly on with the Auber PID mod, but unfortunately it still does so after 30 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be best if it would be possible to shut the "shut-off feature" completely off, as it is recommended for best results to let the machine warm up for 40 minutes before pulling the shot, however if it would be possible to increase the shut time to 60 or even 120 minutes that would be acceptable.
> 
> There is a special electronic timer device in the machine that controls the shutoff. The device is labeled Universal Energy Saving and is manufactured by Gicar. (see picture below)
> 
> Does anyone (preferably with an electrician background) that could recommend how to bypass the shutoff, based on the image and it's electric schematics?
> 
> View attachment 24095
> 
> 
> The other thing that bothers me a bit, is that with the new model I cannot switch the power switch constantly on and have the machine plugged into a timer that would automatically switch the electricity on based on how I set that timer. Any suggestions regarding this would also be highly appreciated.
> 
> Best regards, Georg


Can i ask where are these cables hidden i cant see anything like this in my silvia


----------



## bandolero57

bandolero57 said:


> Can i ask where are these cables hidden i cant see anything like this in my silvia


Ok i found it now i can turn it on over 4G/Wifi


----------



## bandolero57

bandolero57 said:


> Can i ask where are these cables hidden i cant see anything like this in my silvia


Funny thing is that i connected yesterday those red and blue cables cord plugged into the wifi socket and i can turn machine on with phone but it never shuts off only with phone.When i turn it on with phone green led doesnt work. I suspected wifi socket causing this not shutting off after 30 minutes so i tried it now without wifi socket.So i turned silvia on with switch button both lights were on but i cant turn off silvia with switch now when i press switch button only green led goes off but silvia is still on  .I did not mention that i have mecoffee connected so maybe that is causing this behavior.

Odoslané z MI 5 pomocou Tapatalku


----------



## JoB

Hey !

And what about replacing the switch present on the silvia v5 E by the switch older version ?


----------



## KVL

I am sure you can use any switch - as long it is an on/off switch.. I my case I could actually have kept the old switch and just connected the wires directly, is the button is always set to on anyway. I alway turn on/off the machine with the TPlink HS100 switch directly, app or by schedule.


----------



## melikecoffee

I bought a Silvia in October 2017 and I too found the auto switch off a pain. I considered the rewire suggested by Kjeld and actually went as far as to buy bits from Maplin and begin the rewire. Then I stopped for the following reasons:-

1 I wasn't sure if the bits of cabling I had available to compete the rewire were capable of handling the current required.

2 Should my lovely machine have a wiring fault and smoulder I very much doubt if Rancilio would honour any warranty claim.

Time for a rethink: To keep the machine running something need to press the off/on button before the half hour timer kicked in. Removing the 4 screws on the top cover reveals the on/off switch. It has two wire on the back and the switch momentarily shorts them together. I decided to add a cable to piggyback off the switch using connectors gained from the local car accessory shop and connect to a relay driven by a cheap PC. The original wires are then reconnected to the piggyback connectors.

I found a 2 channel usb relay on eBay for less than £3 and my grandson was tired of a 4 year old raspberry pi. I just need a bit of software to drive the relay. A trawl of the internet revealed a program on GITHUB https://github.com/pavel-a/usb-relay-hid

A friend managed to get the program on to the raspberry pi for me, (I'm learning raspberry pi fast now). The program runs via the scheduler and every 15 minutes it fires the relay to close the contacts, once for the unit off and then again after 5 seconds the switch the machine on again. So now I can leave the machine on for as long as I like. I can even set a timed wake-up in the scheduler to start the machine an hour before I wake up.

The machine is still standard, all of the switches function exactly as they did before and should I ever need to return the machine for repair all that is required to revert to the factory build is to remove the two piggyback wires and replace the original wires directly on to the back of the switch.

So no more temperature surfing to force a shot.


----------



## KVL

Nice,

I think it is just a matter of taste then. Relay, Raspberry, programming vs a 2 eur cable/plug. in both cases you have had the machine openen and modified. The mod I made is just as reversible as the one you did, so in the case of a fault, Rancilio will never notice that the time was bypassed, as long i revert. Which we have to do in both cases. Thou, I like the change you made - it's geeky









Regarding temperatur surfing - you will still have to do that, as you relay doesnt affect how the termostat works. It will still heat and then stop for a while before reactivating the boiler. With or without the timer / relay. To avoid the tempeture surfing you will have to control the boiler.


----------



## melikecoffee

Agreed KVL though the raspberry pi method was easier for me to wire (though as you say geeky but it floats my boat) and it does allow me to pre set switch on times so that the machine is hot when I get my first coffee in the morning. I can also set a shut down too. So now my only chore is to top up the water and keep it clean.

You are right about the temp surfing, as a noob I've probably used the wrong term. What I meant was when the machine is stone cold I used to blip the switches to try and speed up the heat to the group head. It produced a lousy coffee that way but first thing in the morning I'm desperate. Lol.

As you say it's a matter of taste as to which method to use, yours, mine or pid, the issue really is for Rancilio to take note that users don't appreciate their interpretation of the EU directive. The timer would have been ok if there was also a simple override, then we would have all been happy.


----------



## Johny_M

Oh I wish there is a step by step guidance.. BTW what do you mean wire numbers 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9 and 10?

You mean the wires on the GIGAC thingy? And where did you by the switch?

thanks


----------



## The-E

Don't know if this helps anyone. But I had a Mecoffee and loved it.. The problem was it was early in Jans development and I had 2 fail... but he was great and refunded me.. He has since upgraded the parts... Aaannnyway, I bypassed my Silvia v5 in his instructions... here. https://mecoffee.nl/mecoffee/installation/step-9-timer/

Hope this may help someone.

Ian


----------



## KVL

Johny_M said:


> Oh I wish there is a step by step guidance.. BTW what do you mean wire numbers 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9 and 10?
> 
> You mean the wires on the GIGAC thingy? And where did you by the switch?
> 
> thanks


It is mentioned in the post. The numbers fit the different wires on the relay:

Default relay setup

1 : Fat Blue

2 : Fat Black

3 : Fat White

4 : Empty

5 : Small Black

6 : Small Red

7 : Small white

8 : Empty

9 : Fat Blue (connected to 1)

10 : Fat Red


----------



## L&R

Hello, today I played with Silvia E so called v5. I decided to make an easy auto shut off and convertible power mod (warranty friendly).

All you need is:


an original v4 power switch (7GBP) or generic switch 22x30mm with built in 220v lamp(2GBP).

about 1.5m silicone wire 1,5mm2

3+3 terminal connectors


Advantages of this method is you can go back into original wiring diagram in 10 min and it is relatively easy to be done. Disadvantage is that the original power led doesn't work, we use the built-in in the new switch. It took me 30 minutes to complete.

I put an generic switch but maybe later will order an original with lightning sign.

I left and V5 power switch and its connectors in the machine, just to not lose it(put a cable tie to the other cables).

If anybody needs a diagram I will write it down, but it is really simple.


----------



## L&R




----------



## Forestboy

Looks simple enough.


----------



## tdjkris

Please can ypu explain more and send a diagram. I have no skill at all as a electritian, but my uncle is retired electritian but I have to explain to him well what he needs to do. Thank you.


----------

